# Adding an Amplifier to a sonic hub set up



## zlenart (Jan 30, 2016)

Has anyone added an amp to their sound system that is running a sonic hub for integration to a simrad or similar unit? I currently have two wetsounds speakers wired to my sonichub that works pretty well, but I can't hear the music that well when running if there is any headwind which is 90% of what I have the stereo for. I picked up a 1000W Infinity amplifier and was wondering about how anyone has an amp set up with the sonic hub. 

This is what I've come up with from what I read online:

Sonic hub to Amp via zone 3 (non-powered zone) with RCA connections
4 gauge wire from battery to amp with a fuse holder
wires from speakers moved from sonic hub to amp
Mount amp.

does that sound right? Do I need to consider anything else?


----------



## Lowtidelowlife (Aug 19, 2014)

I just have a wireless dongle that goes into the amp. No head unit. For the rare moments I feel like my environment will be improved with some Steely Dan.


----------

